# SO, Here's my Guitar Idol 2008 Performance!



## Chris Feener (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a video taken at the Excel center in London, England this past weekend. It's my performance as a finalist in Guitar Idol 2008.

*YouTube - Chris Feener: guitar idol 2008*

The only real issues were the sound, due to not having a sound check, the sound guys had to play it by ear. When the harmonies on the backing track cut in, they were way too loud, then they weren't loud enough, then they were just right.

There was also some rehearsal complications due to miscommunications through the fawking internet.

Gustava Guerra won the competition by the way, but all the guitarists were fucking astounding and it was amazing being able to meet and jam with so many great guys.

I'll be getting footage up of the show soon, and excuse my ghey camera-work but these turned out semi-decent:

Master Govan pwning noobs in various forms
YouTube - Guthrie Govan (Live in London) LIMS

Paul Holyshitbert doing Scarified
YouTube - Paul Gilbert - Scarified (Live in London) LIMS


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 17, 2008)

That was a great performance man!!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 17, 2008)

you sounded fuckin awesome man, who give a shit if you wont or not honostly, to know your that good is a reward in itself


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 17, 2008)

x 1000

I remember you from back when you were at dt.net posting vids there, you've gotten insanely better since then and you were pretty damn good back then.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 18, 2008)

Great


----------



## Ken (Jun 18, 2008)

That was great.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jun 18, 2008)

That was just great dude, You have amazing phrasing and you did a great performance


----------



## BigM555 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Feener! Awesome you made it to the finals and I'm sure you represented the Canuck contingent extraordinarily.

Hope you got lots out of it despite not taking the top spot (which I'm sure was extremely close).

Thanks for posting the vids. Will definitely check these out after work.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 19, 2008)

Nicely done! Great playing and cool song. Your tone is very nice too.


----------



## Scali (Jun 19, 2008)

This was very cool. I personally prefer this over Gustavo Guerra's track. I think yours is more original, more varied, and also more technical.


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow you started early. Good going


----------



## deguello666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice chops dude, and I love your style


----------



## mindstorm (Jun 23, 2008)

Ah, so that's what happened to your harmonies. All we could hear was a mass of distorted reverb bouncing off the back wall!


----------

